# Camacho Maduro



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Today, I decided to have on of the cigars Don sent me. I went with the Camacho Maduro Robusto. Nice dark oily wrapper. Since I saw the 3 match method of lighting a cigar, I used that method except I used my Ronson Jet Lighter, once the foot was nice and glowing, I cut with the V cutter. I have become to enjoy that method of cutting. 








From the first draw it was nice and full flavored with nice amount of mocha on my lips and nice peppery spice on retro hale. It kept this combination during the first 1/3, then calmed down on the spice. However, it never went away completely. The spice never overpowered but was just right for my taste. 








The final 1/3 was by far my favorite part of the cigar, this one I didn't want to end. As you can see, I nubbed it as far as I could with burning in my lips. I am glad Don put 2 in the gift box. I am going to let the other rest awhile and see how it compares. Definitely would recommend this to anyone who likes that flavor combination. The burn was pretty perfect, just a slight touch up towards the end, it wasn't an issue. The ash was a nice gray color. I really didn't attempt to hang onto the ash, like I usually do. Probably because I was just enjoying the flavor so much. Get a couple of these if you can and enjoy.




















For some reason, I am unable to post the 3rd picture, which is the nub. Still a really good cigar.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the nice review!

The Cammacho Maduro is one of my favorite maduro smokes! They aren't too pricey and good on tastes!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice review Monte, flavour sounds delicious, was it creamy smooth with lots of smoke? If so I may just have to pick some up.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Nice review Monte, flavour sounds delicious, was it creamy smooth with lots of smoke? If so I may just have to pick some up.


I am glad you mentioned that, it did have alot of creamy smoke. I wished I had mentioned that, I had intended to but got so frustrated with loading the pics. it totally slipped my mind.


----------

